# Seeking Advice On Mods To Tv!



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

Hi, gang!
I KNOW I'm in the right place for advice on mods of ANY kind, here.








I have neck/back problems, and towing my camper on the interstate just jarred the stuffin's out of me, last weekend. I have a GMC Sierra 1500 ext. cab SLE with towing package and oversized tires, equalizer bars with sway bar, and a 27RSDS.
Gear ratio is 3.73 on the truck. The truck WILL tow the TT, and avgs. 8.5 to 9.5 MPG, so I don't think I'm gonna get much better than that, and it avgs. 17 MPG not towing. It's a 2004, beautiful truck with only 27,000 miles on it. Any suggestions??? Thanking you in advance, as you are........







......






















Darlene action


----------



## dmbcfd (Sep 8, 2004)

Sounds like you may want to use a weight distributing hitch, if you aren't already. I don't know the tow rating of the 1500, but a 27rsds may be close to the limit.

Steve


----------



## nynethead (Sep 23, 2005)

I would definitely say you need a WD and sway control. I have a 05 chevy crew cab and tow a 29bhs using a reece wd and dual cam sway. It makes all the differnece in the world.


----------



## Highlander96 (Mar 1, 2005)

I think what she referenced as "equalizer bars" are actually a WD set up.

Did it do it all the time? Just on certain roads? North Carolinia does it to us every time. You always get a nice "Bounce" going on the expansion joints.









Could be you have too much weight on the tongue........Have you checked your set up?

Worst case you could add air bags..........I don't think you need them.

Happy Outbacking!

Tim


----------



## Katrina (Dec 16, 2004)

Make sure that the tire pressure on the truck is maxed out for whatever the truck and tires are rated for.


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

You should have any problems towing your trailer. Your truck should pull the trailer with ease.

Proper set-up is very important for a good tow ride. Tongue weight and WD/bars should be correct. Sway control should also help. Your trailer and truck should sit level.

For best fuel milage I found the following

Tires should be properly inflated
Keeping your speed down really helps. (I find that I can easily cruise at 100km/h at 2200rpm. If I speed up to 115 km/h my rpm is 2500 - 2700 and my mileage goes way down. I tend drive to the tach and by doing so I managed to get an extra 80km out of a tank vs when I 1st started towing.

Thor


----------



## RLW7302 (Feb 27, 2005)

You mentioned "oversized tires." I take that to mean that they are not stock?







If so, they could be affecting your towing performance. For towing, bigger is not necessarily better. I'm not an expert on tires, so I don't know exactly what to tell you to look for. Perhaps someone more knowledgable will chime in.

Good luck,
Roger.


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

Thor said:


> Keeping your speed down really helps.Â (I find that I can easily cruise at 100km/h at 2200rpm.Â If I speed up to 115 km/h my rpm is 2500 - 2700 and my mileage goes way down.Â I tend drive to the tach and by doing so I managed to get an extra 80km out of a tank vs when I 1st started towing.
> 
> Thor
> [snapback]103835[/snapback]​


Huh? So, what speed are you traveling at?








Speak English, please - I have no idea what you are talking about.


----------



## CJ999 (Aug 11, 2005)

I had a Chevy 1500 with a 28RSDS and I had the same exact issue. I upgraded my truck before I solved the problem, but based upon my experience witht he new truck, I would suggest the opposite of what some others suggest, which is that your tongue may be too heavy.

With my new truck, I have found that the bouncing occurs way more when I have the tongue too light. Perfectly level looks nice, but I almost think it allows the trailer to teeter-totter over the axel a lot easier. I increased the tongue weight just a little and the bouncing went away.


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

Well, you guys sure know how to rescue a damsel in distress!! sunny







I agree with Thor, that the truck should handle it.....the mfr. says it should, and I think ee (Eugene) has the same set-up.
The "oversized tires" are like come stock on 4WD trucks....the knobby edges rather than the smooth, yet they're rated passenger tires. The dealership I buy from orders them on every pickup truck they carry, cause they look nicer, plus the heavier weight of the 5.3L engine.
I have the weight-distributing hitch, and the dealer recommended it be put in the third link on the chains, to the tongue ratchets, or whatever those doo-hickeys are called........I'm feeling blonde here!!







In order to get in the third link, you have to have the jack in the highest position........it's pulling up the truck, when I attach them. There's MAYBE 100# of my stuff in the WHOLE camper, 200# would be the tops with my son, probably. Truck has a tool box behind the ext. cab, but it's basically there, empty. Oh, and I travel with the tanks dry (except for when I forget to empty the grey/black tanks!)








The main problem is on the interstate where the expansion joints (and I SHOULD have known that term, as my ex-deceased husband worked in bridge/culvert construction!) are, and many of them have been damaged, over the years, ya know. When I hit asphalt on the interstate, I take a sigh of relief and hope not to see anymore concrete for awhile, but you and I know, that's never gonna happen!
I talked to my brother, tonight, and he suggested air pillows, and said they're easy to operate, and can be adjusted from the driver's seat?? Don't know......he's not too mechanically inclined.
Enough info? If not, feel free to e-mail me. I really want to get this thing resolved so I can get back on the road, again.








I hear what someone was saying about trading up, but, for the LIFE of me, I can't see trading THIS vehicle, with only 27,000 miles, in mint condition, and getting $18,000 trade-in allowance, when it's decked out like it is!! Plus, they won't come off the MSRP on their vehicles!
Thanks, guys!








Darlene action


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

I would do some more work on the hitch.

My 1/2 ton rides better with the trailer than without.

I put on Roadmaster active suspension pieces from Summit racing to help with the rear end bouncing.

Steve


----------



## Katrina (Dec 16, 2004)

I suggest getting rid of the "P" rated tires and get some "LT" tires.
Others have switched to these with good results.


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Katrina said:


> I suggest getting rid of the "P" rated tires and get some "LT" tires.
> Others have switched to these with good results.
> [snapback]104018[/snapback]​


That would be the first thing I would do

Don


----------



## Scrib (Jun 28, 2005)

As far as I know, the only way to help reduce "freeway hop" is to have shock absorbers installed on your trailer. There is at least 1 member here who has done this, and maybe some more. Hopefully they'll chime in.


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

I'm still considering the switch to LT tires to help my Yukon. I only have 20k miles on the OEM P tires. I figure they will need to be changed in another 20k so I'm half way there and may as well start benefitting from the new ones sooner than later.


----------



## nascarcamper (Jan 27, 2005)

South Carolina is the bouncing state. Lord that's a long 200 miles.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

LT tires is the most likely first fix. Once they are installed and properly inflated then you should feel much better.

As for the weight distribution hitch. Find the installation instruction for it that the dealer gave you and see if it is installed as per instructions. The doing by eye or everyone should used this link or that link is not the best way to set it up.


----------



## 7heaven (Jun 4, 2005)

Agree, the LT tires will make a big difference. The Bridgestone A/T Revo's have been great. You can see them here at Tire Rack.

Good Luck!


----------



## W4DRR (May 17, 2005)

How is the weight distribution in the trailer itself? Too much stuff in the rear (and a full fresh water tank) may take too much weight off the hitch. A light hitch will make for a bouncy ride. Also, if the WD hitch is moving too much weight to the front, this could be a problem.
I have always been suspicious of the instructions to set them up for equal drop, front and rear. The front suspension on many vehicles is stiffer than the rear. Going for equal drop will actually put more weight on the front than the back.
A good test would be to push down on the front and rear with all your weight, and measure the drop. I know on both of my vehicles, the rear will drop more.
My $.02 worth, anyway.

Bob


----------



## Lady Di (Oct 28, 2005)

Just got back from a trip across I-80 from Central Pa, to Indiana. I-80 in Pa has always been bouncy. With the upgrade to the Outback from p-up we also added W/d and Sway control. This trip was FAR LESS bouncy thatn with the P-up.


----------



## Pastor John (Oct 13, 2005)

Darlene, with 27k miles on the truck, you might consider having your mechanic check the condition of the shock absorbers. The original shocks will often wear out by then, and they make a WORLD of difference on how the truck rides.


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

I test-drove a Dodge 3500, this afternoon, with the Cummins diesel. SO QUIET, and the ride was smooth as glass. Hi, I EVEN went off the edge of a curb to see how it was!! I can't believe how much trouble they've gone to to quieten the ride. Even the firewall is insulated. I think I'm in love.







But, I'm probably gonna get the 2500.
Darlene action


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Moosegut said:


> Thor said:
> 
> 
> > Keeping your speed down really helps. (I find that I can easily cruise at 100km/h at 2200rpm. If I speed up to 115 km/h my rpm is 2500 - 2700 and my mileage goes way down. I tend drive to the tach and by doing so I managed to get an extra 80km out of a tank vs when I 1st started towing.
> ...


Ah...the good ole USA. Snubbed our nose at the rest of the world and continue to use the old imperial system.


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Moosegut said:
> 
> 
> > Thor said:
> ...


Yeppers, I remember back in high school (and this was BEFORE they installed a/c, mind you) that they were going to convert everything to the metric system, and panic struck in my heart. Still not measuring in km, cm........I use good old miles and inches!!







If I mosey up to Canada, tho, I guess I best learn how many miles I'll have to go to get to where I'm going, if everything's in km.
Darlene action


----------



## OutbackPM (Sep 14, 2005)

Pastor John said:


> Darlene, with 27k miles on the truck, you might consider having your mechanic check the condition of the shock absorbers. The original shocks will often wear out by then, and they make a WORLD of difference on how the truck rides.
> [snapback]104935[/snapback]​


 Pastor John has a good point. I had a 2001 Z71 1500 chevy with the tow package. The dealer at the time said he only orders the tow package with the Z71 because it has the Bilstien shocks with it. They have a better ride with a trailer in tow. 
I must admit that my old 1500 did give a littel better ride than the 2500 I now have but that is probably related to the stiffer ride anyway of the 2500. I have noted on the truck forums that fitting the Bilstiens to the 2500 will give it a better more contolled ride empty so maybe that translate to towing as well.

If you decide to keep the truck this may also be on the shopping list for you.

David


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

I fixed my problem. I bought a Dodge Ram 2500 quad cab Cummins with the Thunderroad package, today. I will be taking alot of trips to the N GA area, and I was afraid the strain on my 5.3L would ruin the transmission, sooner or later, and it wasn't worth chancing it. Plus, the ride's better, and when you have neck/back problems, that's important. Thanks for all the help!!
Darlene action


----------



## 2500Ram (Oct 30, 2005)

Darlene, congrats on the new TV









I replied to your other question about the first 500 miles and it only applies while towing. Do read your manual about the break in process on the newer rigs. Once broke in drive it like ya stole it.

I've posted several times about This website and yes they can be harsh at times on newbies, never foul or vulgar but the same questions coming up and up again get old for the senior members, this is the best free website I've found for the Dodge Cummins. For the record you just bought a 3rd gen so check out the forums and look around the 3rd gen areas.

Happy motoring









Bill.


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

2500Ram said:


> Darlene, congrats on the new TV
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bill, you mean I gotta tow 50 MPH all the way to Alpine, Alabama and back?? 268.4 miles one way!! Oh, well.........it will certainly be a journey!!








PS. What does 3rd generation mean? shy 
Darlene action


----------



## 2500Ram (Oct 30, 2005)

sgalady said:


> PS. What does 3rd generation mean? shy
> Darlene action
> [snapback]106648[/snapback]​


1st gen trucks were were 12 valve engines '94-98.5, 2nd gen 24 valve trucks were years 98.5-'02. In '03 there was a redesigned of the 24 valve engine hence the term 3rd gen. I hear rumors there will be a new Cummins motor coming out next year, if so that will be a 4th gen truck. It just generalizes your make and model with more interchangeable parts. Make sense?

I thought I read you bought an 05 or 06. What year did you get again?

Bill.


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

A whole new truck? That costs more than LT tires. Congrats on the upgrade and hope it cures your back problems.


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

Bill, 
I got a brand new 06. My son had a brand new 04 GMC, and I inherited it when I was "generous" because they wouldn't allow him crap for a trade-in on it, so I took the hit on it, myself. Next time, he's on his own. I lost my butt on his car dealings!!








Campmg,
The 1500 just didn't tow the 27RSDS as well as it need to, especially in N GA mountains, where I go frequently, and believe it or not, to get out of SW GA, you have to crawl up many a hill!! Now, if I lived in Texas, I'd have it made!! It wasn't just my back.........I had to WORK to make the truck do it's job, not sit there and relax and drive. It just wasn't worth it, and I was afraid the transmission would suffer on it.
PLUS, it was just time for "mama" to have a new truck, too!! A LADY'S truck!!








Darlene action


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

campmg said:


> A whole new truck? That costs more than LT tires. Congrats on the upgrade and hope it cures your back problems.
> [snapback]106834[/snapback]​


...that's one way to solve the problem...


----------

